# Learn to shred with Stephen Wright



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Just added to the Colorado Whitewater instructional lineup
Freestyle Fundamentals with Stephen Wright- Session III on March 24th from 3-5. 

The other two classes filled up really fast so jump on this opportunity if you want to really improve your play boating!


Colorado Whitewater - Freestyle Fundamentals with Stephen Wright- Session III


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

STEVEN WRIGHT - The COMPLETE Works - stereo HQ - (pt.1 of 5) - YouTube


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

See what I mean, Stephen is amazing! If you like that you should see him in a kayak.


----------

